# First of the new shirts arrived!



## Chris (Feb 23, 2008)

And they're pretty damn good!















Mind the wrinkles, it's fresh out of the package. Screenprinting looks great, everything's aligned properly and the shirt itself feels and fits great!


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks great! 

I'll order one as soon as I get some money in my paypal account.


----------



## Lee (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks good. I'll be getting one soon


----------



## Ryan (Feb 23, 2008)

And Gildans just wear in like a pair of jeans over time. They get all soft and nice.


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm going to administer a few washes to it today and see how it holds up.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 23, 2008)

awesome man, i should be ordering a couple tomorrow


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome 

I can't wait to get mine


----------



## yevetz (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 23, 2008)

I seem to have placed an order!

Oh yes indeed!


----------



## Groff (Feb 23, 2008)

Very nice! The screen printing is quality, and everything looks very well done.






I like gildan shirts, they're not as prone to shrinking as most other shirts.

Chris, when you get the chance do you think you can make a long sleeve variant of the green logo on black shirt?
Cause I want a long sleeved one as well.  (I assume you're away from home at the moment.)


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm home and will be making a couple new ones this weekend.  I'll add a longsleeve UV shirt to the list.


----------



## Drew (Feb 23, 2008)

Damn, the logo looks like more of a grey than the black they show, and I REALLY like the looks. 

I was going to grab a green, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Groff (Feb 23, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'm home and will be making a couple new ones this weekend.  I'll add a longsleeve UV shirt to the list.





I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## darren (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## eleven59 (Feb 23, 2008)

Can't wait until mine show up


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 23, 2008)

Damn it now I gotta buy some shirts. 

I shall wait for the long sleeved UV shirt for it will be supreme.


----------



## Michael (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll be ordering one soon. \m/


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Chris, when you get the chance do you think you can make a long sleeve variant of the green logo on black shirt?
> Cause I want a long sleeved one as well.  (I assume you're away from home at the moment.)



Done. 

Sevenstring.org "Universe Green" Long-Sleeve Shirt - Single Sided Shirts - Sevenstring.org Merchandise - Printfection.com


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 24, 2008)

Chris said:


> Done.
> 
> Sevenstring.org "Universe Green" Long-Sleeve Shirt - Single Sided Shirts - Sevenstring.org Merchandise - Printfection.com



Thats awesome 

Wish I had the money to actually get one!


----------



## Groff (Feb 24, 2008)

Chris said:


> Done.
> 
> Sevenstring.org "Universe Green" Long-Sleeve Shirt - Single Sided Shirts - Sevenstring.org Merchandise - Printfection.com


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 24, 2008)

ohh. long sleeve green as well..

wicked..
gunna have to order another 1... 
p.s .. my girlfriend rules..
she bought me my 1st ss.org shirt


----------



## Groff (Feb 25, 2008)

Ordered a long sleeve UV  Also upped the shipping to the 1-5 (instead of 5-10) because it was only a dollar and change more.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2008)

So why is there one two sided shirt that's available in 31 colors but not the rest? Having all of those designs in all of those colors would rule


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2008)

That's actually a boo-boo on my part. I don't want all 31 for everything, because the graphics aren't optimized for anything but the color shirt they're currently on. There's no telling what it'll look like, which is why I make individual colors.

And no, I'm not making 31 versions of every shirt.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 26, 2008)

i will thank this thead, due soley to how awesome those shirts look.


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 26, 2008)

''drew peterson pink'' LOL.


rest of the tees =


----------



## Drew (Feb 26, 2008)

Fuck you.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 29, 2008)

Are the shirts still available? What sizes do you have?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/si...sevenstring-org-shirts-new-designs-added.html


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

I got mine today, very nice! 

Thanks a ton Chris!


----------



## Rick (Feb 29, 2008)

Got mine, thanks, Chris.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 1, 2008)

Just got mine 3 days ago!!!!!!!


----------



## Groff (Mar 3, 2008)

So I was thinking in the shower this morning (where I do a lot of my thinking) and I thought a T-shirt with a catchy ss.org slogan on the back would be cool. So the gears in my head started to turn, but the only things I could come up with were:

Fuck you, Drew&#8482;
Stitch is gay.
and JJ <3's your sister.

Not exactly appropriate.

P.S. My UV longsleeve comes in today!


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 4, 2008)

My shirt has arrived via kangaroo express delivery 
thankyou very much


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 4, 2008)

I ordered mine on the 21st and I'm still waiting for them to ship  It's shipping "Canadian Airmail" and I've got a tracking number, but it's still saying they've got notice that it will be shipped but it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 5, 2008)

I want one too, Chris. PM me yo address!


----------



## Groff (Mar 5, 2008)

Shawn said:


> I want one too, Chris. PM me yo address!



Which Chris? The man himself, or someone who just happens to be named Chris?


----------



## Kotex (Mar 6, 2008)

Jesus. I gotta' wait until I can get a different card because my Paypal is fucked. 

These ones look awesome too man.


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> So I was thinking in the shower this morning (where I do a lot of my thinking) and I thought a T-shirt with a catchy ss.org slogan on the back would be cool. So the gears in my head started to turn, but the only things I could come up with were:
> 
> Fuck you, Drew
> Stitch is gay.
> ...



I'd wear the JJ shirt.


----------

